# Interesting find today



## jimmyjames (Mar 17, 2013)

I bucked a couple walnut logs today and cut off a funky end of a log, then i thought well i want to see what it looks like inside and i find this.... im not sure what i will do with this fine chunk

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-03-17_13-35-04_613_zps8de45517.jpg



This is just chainsaw cut and the curl shows pretty heavy, usually i can barely see it with a rough chainsaw cut, so i decided to check the other end of the log, i cut a cookie off and broke it into pieces and theres even more curl on the big end then this end, i cant wait to get this one milled and see what it looks like!! The log in the picture is about 22", the curl part is only on one side of the pith and the curl section being about 6" deep on the small end and about 8-10" deep on the big end.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2013)

Jimmy, curly walnut is one thing where there's lots of curl in no real distinct pattern, but I would venture to call that Tiger Walnut, a term which I have never even heard. It would be the walnut version of Tiger Maple, where the stripes actually emulate the pattern of tigers' stripes, such as the top of that board does. That's going to be some very beautiful stuff. If you can find more of it you should. It's got to be rare.


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 17, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Jimmy, curly walnut is one thing where there's lots of curl in no real distinct pattern, but I would venture to call that Tiger Walnut, a term which I have never even heard. It would be the walnut version of Tiger Maple, where the stripes actually emulate the pattern of tigers' stripes, such as the top of that board does. That's going to be some very beautiful stuff. If you can find more of it you should. It's got to be rare.



The whole 11 foot long log that this was cut from is like it :) i did the cookie break test and its found on both ends of the log, so hopefull it goes all the ay through end to end


----------



## DKMD (Mar 17, 2013)

Very cool! Was this tree growing sideways or something? I jut wondered since the curl is all on one side of the log.


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 17, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Very cool! Was this tree growing sideways or something? I jut wondered since the curl is all on one side of the log.



Yes it was growing at about a 30 degree angle and got 13' straight log from it, thats where the first crotch was at and the branches took a hard turn up. The tree was on a bank next to a creek


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 17, 2013)

I will do that sometime this week. I think with that chunk i may see if anybody is interested in turning something out of it for me, it would look perfect on my walnut coffee table im building.


----------



## Mike Jones (Mar 18, 2013)

I see a natural, pre-formed gunstock in that pic!


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 18, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> I see a natural, pre-formed gunstock in that pic!



I was thinking the very same thing :)


----------



## NCWoodArt (Apr 6, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> I will do that sometime this week. I think with that chunk i may see if anybody is interested in turning something out of it for me, it would look perfect on my walnut coffee table im building.



If you send me 2 chunks I will turn one for you & keep one for me, just allow me a little time I am still recovering from pneumonia. I have had rough last 6 months, from almost cutting off finger with chainsaw in October, to having prostate issues in November, to surgery in Jan. to Bronchitis in Feb. which turned into Pneumonia in March. I am afraid of what's next. I have been able to do hardly anything in shop for last 6 + months & I need to be building up my inventory of turned items for upcoming local craft shows.

Bill


----------



## woodkiller (Apr 6, 2013)

Your lucky, the only thing I found in my last walnut log was a "I" bolt! Yours look VERRY nice. Easier on the chain as well.


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 7, 2013)

A rifle blank of black walnut that has a feather crotch pattern in the butt and fiddleback the rest of the way to the tip is probably the rarest and most valuable stick of black walnut for a gunstock you can get. Assuming good color and good layout. Hope I can get one from you someday Jimmy. Gary


----------

